# Equipo 2.1 con 3 TDA2030. Uno no funciona.



## k-q (Oct 25, 2009)

hola a todos...soy nuevo en el foro, les cuento que tengo un amplificador estereo con un tda2030a y una de las salidas no me esta amplificando solo se escucha una señal bajita en e parlante. cual puede ser el problema??? desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 25, 2009)

k-q dijo:


> hola a todos...soy nuevo en el foro, les cuento que tengo un amplificador estereo con un tda2030a y una de las salidas no me esta amplificando solo se escucha una señal bajita en e parlante. cual puede ser el problema??? desde ya muchas gracias



Mi bola de cristal no esta en servicio los domingos...

Quizás, solo quizás si pudieses poner el diagrama del circuito que utilizastes, la pcb y unas fotos de como montastes todo podríamos ayudarte . Lo veo dificil pero...

Saludos!!!


----------



## k-q (Oct 25, 2009)

ahi te pongo la foto del circuito...al esquematico no lo tengo todavia...
te sirve??

los integrados de la izquierda son los de los agudos, el de la derecha es el del subwoofer....el que no esta andando es el primero de la izquierda


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 25, 2009)

No me explico por que hay 3 integrados si es estereo...
Lo armastes tu?. Se ve de fabrica, y sin el circuito solo podemos especular.
El IC del medio se nota recalentado, el pagamento amarillo lo denota. Cuando lo prendes trabaja normal y poco a poca se va el volumen?.
Por favor, dime que atras de ellos esta una placa disipadora mas grande. Cuando esos IC´s se calienta demasiado empiezan a distorsionar y se apagan por sobretemperatura.
Cuanto voltaje tienes por riel.

Saludos!!


----------



## k-q (Oct 25, 2009)

en realidad es un sistema 2.1 arriba te espicifique la funcion de cada intergrado...si es de un equipo comprado....el disipador es todo el panel trasero..es una chapa de aluminio...


----------



## jorge morales (Oct 25, 2009)

hola k-q, verifica la bocina del canal que esta mudo, si no tenes un multimetro, lo podes hacer on una plila de 1.5v, terminal positiva de pila con su similar en la bocina, igualmente con el negativo, si escuchas un chasquido, al parecer esta ok.

disculpa el error plila= pila, gracias por tu compresion

el segundo paso es verificar, los voltajes + - en este ci, si faltase alguno, es probable que alguna resistencia, de proteccion este abierta, lo cual indicaria daño en ese ci, el cual cambiarias, igualmente la resistencia de proteccion.

en terminal 5 y 3 verificas los voltajes


----------



## migueron (Nov 13, 2009)

hola soy nuevo en este foro les comento que tengo el mismo problema con el amplificador es de marca coby mod. CSP 62 con 3 IC tda 2030 en realidad es un teatro en casa pequeño.
lo que le paso al mio es que trabajaba con 110v y lo conectaron directo al 220v
al revisarlo me di con la sorpresa que los diodos y las resistencias estaban quemadas
y no se le puede distinguir si alguien tiene el manual o diagrama se lo agradeceria


----------



## eliazar (Mar 16, 2010)

hola me puedes decir de cuanto es el transformador yo tengo un sistema de esos y solo le falta el trasformador de antemano gracias...


----------



## Gabiblues (Sep 27, 2011)

eliazar dijo:


> hola me puedes decir de cuanto es el transformador yo tengo un sistema de esos y solo le falta el trasformador de antemano gracias...



Si mal no recuerdo el tda2030 se alimenta con 12v 4A, ± (no olvides la fuente)


----------



## kaihansen2002 (May 8, 2015)

Bueno es para pedir recomendaciones para guía para encontrar falla en sistema de audio, no soy electrónico pero me atrae bastante, el sistema que tiene problema es de una bocina para computadora con boofer y dos mas pequeños, en una primera coacción cuando fallo le cambie solo un TDA2030A y funciono , pero volvió a fallar, quise hacer lo mimo pero ahora ya no queda ,truena casi de inmediato el integrado, de hecho ya se lo cambie como 5 veces cuando tengo algo de tiempo y me da por querer revivirlo, de hecho ya le queme las pistas donde se soldaba y pues bueno, quería pedir ayuda u orientación´n ya que quiero aprender, y espero no quitarles mucho tiempo. GRACIAS. Adjunto fotos del sistema.
Si me permiten pongo alguna imágenes para que me hagan favor de recomendar algo que no sea tirarlo a la basura jejeje. GRACIAS, DE nuevo.



No puedo ahora subir mis imágenes porfavor ingeniero fogonazo , orienteme.

En la secuencia de estos mensajes en el numero 12 pude subir algunas fotos... gracias por las recomendaciones que pueda haber ...


----------



## Fogonazo (May 8, 2015)

kaihansen2002 dijo:


> . . . No puedo ahora subir mis imágenes porfavor ingeniero fogonazo , orienteme.



Lee esto:
*¿ Como subir imágenes ?*


----------



## kaihansen2002 (May 8, 2015)

Gracias al moderador , gracias al la recomendación de tomar nuevas fotos, lo dicho quiero aprender y hoy lo he hecho de verdad gracias. La idea no fue ensuciar el foro...



En la bocina de lo que seria el boofer es el que falla, una idea que me vino fue probar la medida en ohms , con el multimetro como dato debe ser 4 pero da un valor de 2.1 ohms. Voy probarlo en otro amplificador.


----------



## kaihansen2002 (May 9, 2015)

ya probe el woofersito en un amplificador de auto, al parecer funciona bien ...


----------



## Bleny (May 9, 2015)

Aquí mi suposición , si se queman pasado un tiempo, puede que el woofer este en corto y por eso tenga menos ohms y que se queme , no dices si se queman al instante pasado un tiempo, o que los  TDA2030A sean falsos y se quemen en nada


----------



## kaihansen2002 (May 9, 2015)

Gracias Ing. Bleny; ahora que lo comenta y algo había pensado, la primera vez que lo cambie, al parecer funcionaba como en la primera ocacion, le subí al volumen y se quemo de nuevo, pensé que le habría afectado el calentamiento por no haber puesto pasta disipadora. Y coloque después otro y de ahí ya no he logrado hacer que funcione. Puede ser que si al subir el volumen la bobina este en corto en algún movimiento y falle.
Ahora no entiendo lo que comenta sobre que sean falsos, quere decir que sean piratas o que ya no hagan bien contacto en la placa, que ya dañe bastante jejeje. GRACIAS; no soy electrónico soy eléctrico así que creo que es evidente que no tengo la practica, pero de verdad me atrae bastante la electrónica.
Voy a hacer lo posible de conseguir otro parlante y probar haber que sucede.


----------



## Bleny (May 9, 2015)

Yo soy un novato afaccionado, pero como soy mas pobre que las ratas me toca siempre repararlo todo y con el tiempo se aprende y mirando mucho por el foro ,a lo de falso me refiero que el TDA2030A sea un falsificación, que puede ser otro tipo de fallo pero ya te digo que yo también soy un novato, puedes probar con otro woofer, por que el problema a hora que es que lo quema o que no suena


----------



## kaihansen2002 (May 9, 2015)

Si lo que pasa es que al cambiarlo apenas subo el volumen y sale humo, pero si estoy en la idea del woffer en corto, ya habiendo tiempo voy a poner otra bocina, pruebo y  comento. GRACIAS de nuevo.


----------



## Bleny (May 9, 2015)

Me fijado en la pista que puenteaste, hay una abajo que también para el mismo sitio donde tienes conectado cable naranja, no te habrás equivocado al hacer el puente, en la foto no lo aprecio bien


----------



## SKYFALL (May 9, 2015)

No has pensado en fabricar de nuevo el circuito impreso para no andar rehaciendo pistas que por demas pueden dar inestabilidad en el circuito, sumado a ser un punto de falla permanente?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 10, 2015)

Probá reemplazar el TDA2030 por TDA2040 o TDA2050 o mejor LM1875


----------



## kaihansen2002 (May 11, 2015)

GRACIAS ING. ferchito necesitaría algo de orientación, no se si este se pueda generar a mano algo he tratado de hacer con ISIS, pero me tardare mucho ya que no lo se manejar.

ING Dosmetros gracias; estoy lejos de las tiendas de electrónica; conseguiré los CI probablemente hasta el fin de semana próximo y ya le cuento como reacciono, de estos me imagino que el mas potente seria el ultimo????? GRACIAS.





Bleny dijo:


> Me fijado en la pista que puenteaste, hay una abajo que también para el mismo sitio donde tienes conectado cable naranja, no te habrás equivocado al hacer el puente, en la foto no lo aprecio bien
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/RfeNPj3.jpg



Siiiiiii aprreciaste bien yo pensé que había conección en ese punto por el daño que ya le he ocacionado no pude verlo, olvide seguir la otra linea que es la que ti lograste ver. Pero aun me queda la duda si no hay conección en este punto aunque no lo creo, porque la pata central que me marcas es del potenciometro del woofeer y si se conecta donde yo hice el puente, se inhibe este lado del potenciometro , creo. GRACIAS. Voy a colocar otro TDA2030 que me queda... y comento.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 11, 2015)

Coincido en que ese cable naranja-anaranjado *está mal conectado ,* iría como te indicó Bleny* sin* conexión al otro

Los que te recomendé son de mas potencia , aunque en tu circuito darán la misma potencia que el TDA2030 , pero serán mas "robustos".

Saludos !


----------



## pandacba (May 11, 2015)

Que raro que hayan volado esas pistas ya que son de señal y no de potencia...


----------



## Bleny (May 11, 2015)

pandacba dijo:


> Que raro que hayan volado esas pistas ya que son de señal y no de potencia...


Eso se explica rápidamente pandacba es no tener ni flux malla desoldadora o extractor de estaño


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 11, 2015)

Recordad  

Así mismito *le hicimos nosotros* a las pistas en nuestros primeros intentos


----------



## Bleny (May 11, 2015)

Si lo se por eso lo digo, cuantas pistas volaron en mis manos jejejeje ,
el fallo puede ser que el potenciómetro haga de limitado de señal como una resistencia y que le llegue muy fuerte la señal en la entrada al equivocarse en el puente y se queme


----------



## SKYFALL (May 11, 2015)

Bleny dijo:


> Si lo se por eso lo digo, cuantas pistas volaron en mis manos jejejeje ,
> el fallo puede ser que el potenciómetro haga de limitado de señal como una resistencia y que le llegue muy fuerte la señal en la entrada al equivocarse en el puente y se queme



 no creo mucho que sea eso


----------



## kaihansen2002 (May 11, 2015)

JEJEJEJEJE... Gracias a todos por sus comentarios, lo de las pistas fue porque no me he dado por vencido, flux si tengo malla no pero esto es un mundo que me gusta.
Les comento que ya probé con unos parlantes de auto de 4ohms, ya abandonados por ahí dañados por el sol y eso pero su impedancia debe estar bien ya que, sin subir mucho el volumen se mueve el parlante y no se calienta el tr o CI.
Coloque uno que tenia de una grabadora viejita (recuerdo ) :mmm ; como dato de placa digamos tiene 3.2 ohms, y este hace calentar mas el integrado, los otros dos no alcanzan a disipar mucho calor así que muy probablemente el woofer ... camino ... Estoy en lo dicho conseguiré uno nuevo y colocare todo en su lugar ya que esta todo desarmado y haber como trabaja SALUDOS... desde Cieneguilla Tierra Blanca Gto. México.


----------



## kaihansen2002 (May 13, 2015)

Bueno pues les cuento; no pude esperarme a comprar el parlante subwoffer de 5" 4 ohms; encontré una bocina en des-uso, medí 8 ohms , habiendo visto la hoja de datos del integrado había dato que podría trabajar con 8ohms, así que la coloque en la salida, y que creen que no funciono de repente solo comenzo a escucharse, como si se estuviera fuera de sincronización de una estación de radio, esto sin haber subido mucho el nivel al potenciometro, de esta salida, me queda la duda si esto pudo haber ocasionado nueva falla. 
Volveré a cambiar el integrado, y haber que sucede, espero no haber dañado otra parte del circuito y que no sea visible, ya que esta vez no ha salido humo, ni se calentó el CI. 
Queda como antecedente para la comunidad; aunque no creo que haya quien quiera reparar equipos tan obsoletos... Saludos. GRACIAS.


----------



## kaihansen2002 (May 17, 2015)

Comentando:
-Cambie TADA2030, pero este al probarlo no había fallado, el exceso de flux al calentarse el CI causaba fallas por conducción probablemente y este se filtraba a la salida de audio.
-Se le dio limpieza
-Consegui parlante 5 plg pero a 8 ohms, esta la puse en paralelo con la de la bocina que probe anteriormente para así lograr los 4 ohms.
-El sistema queda funcionando se presenta calentamiento pero no llega a ser excesivo se adapto de alguna manera un disipador donde fue posible al TDA2030.
-Sigo con la idea de conseguir el subwoffer a 4 ohms para lograr que quede como al principio.
Gracias a los que opinaron.
*****conclusión: falla parlante en la impedancia***
Buenos días, buenas tardes, Buenas noches, SALUD.


----------



## jazpi10 (Feb 4, 2018)

k-q dijo:


> [url]http://img2.zol.com.cn/product/10/7/ceVjI6pDaxRI.jpg[/URL]
> 
> ahi te pongo la foto del circuito...al esquematico no lo tengo todavia...
> te sirve??
> ...



Tiene el esquemático, tengo el mismo equipo ,se quebró el PCB y estoy tratando de recibirlo me falta la parte de la entrada y salida de audio


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 4, 2018)

En el post 12 está la foto del reverso de la plaqueta !


----------



## jazpi10 (Feb 4, 2018)

Hay un molex de 4 pines *¿* q*ue* cosa va conectado allí *,* puedes identificar* ?*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 4, 2018)

Por favor, fotos de esa plaqueta ! https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/subo-imagenes-archivos-69423/


----------

